# 2 Coyotes in 1 shot?



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

Tell me what you would have did.Called in 4 tonight a one time.First one was 100yds.Standing looking right at me. 2nd and 3rd were 200yds standing broad side right next to each other.(chest to chest).4th was 225 yds sitting down.Tell me what shot you would take.This is a true story no B.S.I am shooting 243 58 gr. Vmax at 3850fps.

Now heres the kicker Im not going to say what I did till tomorrow night.I have always said take the gimme.So what did I do?And what would you have done?


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

When I get a group of coyotes that come to my calls I always shoot the farther one first then clean up the rest before they hit cover. I wouldn't ever attempt to take more than one varmint with one bullet, because the risk is huge of not humanly killing them both! Varmint bullets are not designed to fully penetrate but to expend all of its energy inside the animal. Sometimes varmint bullets will exit but you cannot rely on it.

When ever you have two coyotes or fox come to your calls always shoot the smaller of the two, because it is usually the female and when the big male runs off, stay on stand for 30 minutes or more, because they usually always return to find the female.


----------



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

I am starting to second guess the 204 Cooper I just ordered.....they are single shot rifles. I hope I can load fast!


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

This is what I did.I took the 2 at 200 yds.One shot 2 kills and the went for the 225 yd one put he got over the hill.The one at 100 yds ran and I blew hard on the call.Stopped him at 175 yds and took him in the chest.2 shots and 3 Coyotes never did it before,But if given the chance I would do it again.

Now for the people that are going to say it could have been a bad shot.I ask you this.Do you shoot at a running animal.If so you have a better chance of a bad hit that way.Then trying for a pass through shot.So dont try that hollier then thou crap.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Congrats man... nice shooting


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Awesome, 3 in 2 may be a once in a lifetime deal, Congrats !!!


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

I would pull the trigger every time like you did. Awesome shot Man!!! :beer:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Thats amazing i had a chance to try that on my trip to montana this year but decided not too because they were still looking like they wanted to come closer and they did.


----------

